# حكاية ليرة سورية



## اني بل (29 يناير 2011)

*حكاية ليرة سورية*​ 




 
*الليرة السورية هي العملة الرسمية للجمهورية العربية السورية.*​ 
*بدأ العمل بها عام 1948 بعد انفصال مصرف سوريا ولبنان الذي كان يصدر الليرة السورية-اللبنانية. تنقسم الليرة السورية إلى 100 قرش.*​ 
*التاريخ*
*كانت سوريا جزءاً من الامبراطورية العثمانية قبل نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى، وكانت العملة المستعملة هناك هي الليرة التركية. وبعد سقوط الدولة العثمانية وانتداب فرنسا على سوريا ولبنان، لكن فرنسا ارتأت أن تؤسس مصرف سوريا ليأخذ على عاتقه إصدار العملة في الأراضي التابعة لسلطتها الانتدابية.*​ 
*



*​ 
*صدرت الليرة السورية عن طريق مصرف سوريا المركزي لأول مرة عام 1919 وكانت مدفوعة مقابل 20 فرنكاً فرنسياً وكانت تستعمل في سوريا ولبنان . وبعد ظهور وضع سياسي للبنان، تغير اسم مصرف سوريا ليصبح بنك سوريا ولبنان الكبير وأصدر الليرة السورية-اللبنانية بدأً من عام 1924 حتى عام 1937 حينما أُصدرت ليرتان منفصلتان في سوريا ولبنان قابلتان للدفع في كلا الكيانين. وفي عام 1939، أصبح اسم المصرف المصدر للعملتين بنك سوريا ولبنان.*​ 
*بعد سيطرة البريطانيين وقوات فرنسا الحرة على سوريا، ارتبطت الليرة السورية بالجنيه الاسترليني عام 1941 وكانت 8.83 ليرة تعادل جنيهاً واحداً وذلك استناداً لمعدل التحويل بين الاسترليني والفرنك قبل الحرب. لكن وبعد عام 1946 وانهيار قيمة الفرنك الفرنسي، ارتفع معدل التحويل بين العملتين ليصل مرة إلى 1 ليرة = 54.35 فرنك. وفي 1947، اعتُمد الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الليرة السورية وكان التحويل 1 دولار = 2.19 ليرة وبقي هذا المعدل حتى عام 1961. ثم انفصلت الليرتان السورية واللبنانية عام 1948.*​ 
*



*​ 
*الفئات النقدية*
*تتوزع فئات إصدار الليرة السورية حالياً كما يلي:*​ 
*ليرة واحدة. منها عملة ورقية قليلة التداول ومعدنية شائعة التداول.*
*ليرتان. معدنية فقط.*
*خمس ليرات. ورقية غير شائعة ومعدنية أكثر تداولاً.*
*عشرة ليرات. ورقية قليلة التداول ومعدنية أكثر تداولاً.*
*خمسة وعشرون ليرة. ورقية قليلة التداول ومعدنية أكثر تداولاً.*
*خمسون ليرة. ورقية فقط.*
*مائة ليرة. ورقية فقط.*
*200 ليرة. ورقية فقط.*
*خمسمائة ليرة. ورقية فقط.*
*ألف ليرة. ورقية فقط.*​ 

*بينما توزعت أجزاء الليرة سابقاً وفق التوزيع التالي:*​ 
*قرش سوري واحد*
*خمس قروش*
*عشرة قروش*
*خمس وعشرون قرشاً*
*خمسين قرش*
*وجميعها غير متداولة حالياً*​ 

*النقدية السورية الحالية*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 


*



*
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

حكاية ليرة سورية​


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا اني للمعلومات القيمه


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يناير 2011)

*شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك على الموضوع الرائع*
*اسمحي لي بالإضافة :*
*بس فئة ال 25 ليرة وال 10 ليرات وال 5 ليرات لم تعد ورقية وإنما هي معدنية منذ سنوات .*

*وتوجد فئة ال 100 ليرة لم ترد في الموضوع*

*وصورة ال 500 هي للجيل القديم*
*ويوجد جيل جديد منذ شهور قليلة لفئات ال 50 وال 100 وال 200*

*وشكراااااا*


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2011)

netta قال:


> شكرا اني للمعلومات القيمه


 
ميرسي للمرور القيم


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك على الموضوع الرائع*
> *اسمحي لي بالإضافة :*
> *بس فئة ال 25 ليرة وال 10 ليرات وال 5 ليرات لم تعد ورقية وإنما هي معدنية منذ سنوات .*
> 
> ...


 
رائعة الاضافة
مشكوور للمرورك المميز 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

شكراااااا على المعلومات الشيقة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على المعلومات الشيقة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ويباركك ...


----------

